# Papaya Question



## licia (Jun 23, 2005)

*What is your favorite way to use papaya?*

I have a huge papaya and need a recipe or two.  Thanks much!


----------



## Yakuta (Jun 23, 2005)

Licia I had the yummiest papaya dessert at a restaurant called Fogo de chao.  It is a Brazilian churrascaria and they make a papaya cream to die for. 

Papaya has an enzyme that when mixed with any milk turns it bitter if left for too long.  This dessert is to make and serve immediately. 

Peel the papaya, discard the seeds and cut into cubes.  Add to a blender and puree it.  

To the pureed papaya in the same blender add a few scoops of vanilla icecream.  For half a papaya add about 3 large scoops.  Blend again to combine. 

Pour the pureed papaya and vanilla icecream mixture into dessert cups.  Top with some freshly whipped cream (I like to sweeten mine).  Garnish with a mint and serve.  You can even add a liquor of your choice creme de cassis prior to serving it.  I don't drink alcohol so I leave that out.


----------



## Jikoni (Oct 20, 2005)

Prawns papaya makes a good starter especially for two. Half the papaya and deseed it. Fry cocktail prawns in oil and garlic, wait until cool, then pour 100 island  or cocktail sauce in and mix. Put the prawns onto the papaya and sprinkle a bit of mild  paprika.You can do the same with lobster meat.


----------



## Sandyj (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey Daisy! that's what my family calls papaya too -  paw-paws!

My family likes them in cut up in a fresh fruit salad and served with fresh cream or ice-cream. I wasn't always crazy about the taste either, but I do like it in fruit salad if it's not the dominant fruit.

Sandyj


----------



## HappyAvocado (Oct 20, 2005)

a nice filipino condiment to make if you have an unripe papaya is "achara"... goes great with phillipine style BBQ or similair meat dishes.

grate two big green papayas and then finely slice a raw onion, a carrot or two, and a red pepper.  in a pot, bring 3 1/2 cups vinegar to a boil with about 1/4 cup sugar and some salt.  add the papaya, and simmer for a few minutes, then add the other ingredients and simmer some more, about 20 minutes total.  add a small amount of whole black peppercorns and then put the whole thing in your fridge overnight.  spicy, sour, and a little bit sweet.

your papaya is probably ripe.. but maybe next time. i dont really like papaya fresh, but i love this stuff.


----------



## GB (Oct 20, 2005)

*Scallops With Papaya Salsa*

I have not tried this recipe yet, but I think it sounds great!

Scallops With Papaya Salsa

Scallops
1 ripe papaya
1/2 red onion
garlic
cilantro
lime juice

Mix all ingredients except scallops.

Grill scallops and serve with the salsa.


----------



## lawchick04 (Oct 20, 2005)

*feeling bold?*

This idea may be a little "out there," but if you're using green papayas, the flesh can be a subsitute for meat in chili.  Make chili as you normally would but instead of meat, use shredded green papaya.  

I first tried papaya chili at a law school chili cookoff. It was unusual and tasty. I have a makeshift recipe from the cook at home and can post it when I get home from work...


----------

